# 4 month old kitten needs home, manchester



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

My sister has asked me to find her kitten a new home, I would have her but I have a cat, kitten, 2 dogs and 3 small children and I really can't have anymore pets!

She is black and white and gorgeous!

Am looking for a definate forever home


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

ANYONE? i'M HAVING NO LUCK AT ALL


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sadly its the end of kitten season i think so you might struggle  Has she contacted a local rescue at all ??


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't want to send her to a rescue, the kitten is living with me now until I find her a home.

The cat rescue places are over run here  and I really don't want to add to their burden.

I've had a few people interested but then they have said she is too old!! shes 4 months old!

They want a tiny 7 week kitten I think.

She doesn't get on with my dogs and because of that shes all tense and scrapping with her sister!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe when the usual glut of kittens dies down you will have more luck


----------



## hush_22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh no I didnt realise the date of this add!!! =P 
If anyone does have a kitten they are looking to rehome I would take wonderful care of it for you!


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hush, have you tried your local rescue centres? If not start a new thread, maybe someone can come along and help. Rescue centres start to get swamped with kittens from about April onwards so you shouldn't have long to wait - love that you want to rehome rather than buy from a dodgy breeder! :thumbup:


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Still available?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> Still available?


I wouldn't think so - thread is dated August 2010


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Doh!


----------

